# Rollers



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello all,

I am looking for a hen roller and maybe another pair as well. I have a male roller who is suffering roll or should I say role confusion.  He lives with my homers and now flys like a homer. He never rolls. Perhaps if he had a woman....LOL he might remember his born trait to roll. LOL I know everyone becomes cautious when someone is wanting to adopt birds. Any questions about me and my desire to adopt pigeons can be verified by Terry (our Moderator). Thanks Tanya


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

What color are you looking for?

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------

